# Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???



## Raubfisch Angler (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich beginne gerade mit dem Wobblerbau und für die richtigen Ultrafliegengewichte dachte ich an einen Sbirolino zum auswerfen.

Würde das den Läuf des Wobbler beeinflussen oder sonstige Probleme bereiten?


----------



## Würmchesbader (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Leider wird der Lauf des Wobblers in jedem Fall vom Sbirolino beeinflusst.
Wie stark die Beeinflussung ist hängt vom verwendeten Sbirolino und dem verwendeten Wobbler ab (steigend, sinkend, Wassertiefe) ect...

Hier geht es also um den entsprechenden Kompromiss !

Um einen leichten Wobbler zu werfen brauche ich ein wenig Gewicht und hierzu ist der Sbirolino halt am Besten geeignet.

Ich verwende in dieser Kombination immer ein sehr langes Vorfach (1-2 Meter) um so die Beeinflussung zu minimieren.

Petri Heil


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Mit einer geeigneten UL-Rute und der richtigen Schnur kannst Du auch Mini-Wobbler recht weit werfen. Sbiros sind da oft überflüssig bzw schädlich, weil sie den Lauf und die Bisserkennung beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Ultrakleine Wobbler *muß* man an der Fliegenrute werfen!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ultrakleine Wobbler *muß* man an der Fliegenrute werfen!



Man könnte, aber man darf ja nicht...


----------



## discobarsch (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

hab das in dänemark an einem put and take probiert.
wurde viel drauf gebissen nur durch den zwischengeschalteten sbiro blieben die forellen einfach nicht hängen da man keinen dirkten kontakt zum köder hat!


----------



## gismowolf (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

@Wasserpatscher!
Es gibt sehr viele Gewässer,an denen man  " darf " !!

sieh mal:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=19833&highlight=Fliegenwobbler


----------



## Würmchesbader (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hab das in dänemark an einem put and take probiert.
> wurde viel drauf gebissen nur durch den zwischengeschalteten sbiro blieben die forellen einfach nicht hängen da man keinen dirkten kontakt zum köder hat!


 
In der Tat erfordert diese Methode sehr viel Gefühl und die eine oder andere Forelle kann man verlieren, aber dennoch funktioniert es eigentlich sehr gut.

Nicht aufgeben !!!

Petri Heil


----------



## discobarsch (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



Würmchesbader schrieb:


> In der Tat erfordert diese Methode sehr viel Gefühl und die eine oder andere Forelle kann man verlieren, aber dennoch funktioniert es eigentlich sehr gut.
> 
> Nicht aufgeben !!!
> 
> Petri Heil


 
ein oder zwei blieben dann auch hängen nachdem ich auf eine twister-rute mit geflochtener schnur gewechselt habe und recht schnell geschleppt hab und dazu noch die rute so hielt das der fisch direkt "in die rolle biss" und nicht in die aktion der rute.

...ist nur immer ärgerlich wenn es dann eigentlich beisst, man aber keine fische landen kann! |evil:


----------



## Würmchesbader (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



discobarsch schrieb:


> ein oder zwei blieben dann auch hängen nachdem ich auf eine twister-rute mit geflochtener schnur gewechselt habe und recht schnell geschleppt hab und dazu noch die rute so hielt das der fisch direkt "in die rolle biss" und nicht in die aktion der rute.
> 
> ...ist nur immer ärgerlich wenn es dann eigentlich beisst, man aber keine fische landen kann! |evil:


 
Da stimmt ich dir natürlich zu !


----------



## ae71 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

hallo, es gibt  in der neuen fisch und fang  ein beitrag zu diesem thema! wenn ich richtig liege von henk simonsz! der schreibt auch das er die kleinen wobbler mit dem sbirolino auswirft, aber er nimmt nicht einen normalen sbirolino sondern einen langgezogenen weiß jetzt nicht wie der heißt. damit hat man weniger wasserverwirbelungen und der wobbler läuft besser! und er fixiert den sbiro fest, also nicht als freilauf! 
das wärs im gröbsten. die fangen damit barsch und rapfen als zielfische!
grüsse
toni


----------



## crazyFish (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

@Diskobarsch
Es hört sich so an als hättest du die Fische sich selbst haken lassen? Kann es sein, dass du nicht angeschlagen hast? Bzw einfach nur zu langsam?

Weil den Eindruck hatte ich schon als du in dem Barsch-Thread erzählt hast.


----------



## grieme (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo, es gibt  in der neuen fisch und fang  ein beitrag zu diesem thema! wenn ich richtig liege von henk simonsz! der schreibt auch das er die kleinen wobbler mit dem sbirolino auswirft, aber er nimmt nicht einen normalen sbirolino sondern einen langgezogenen weiß jetzt nicht wie der heißt. damit hat man weniger wasserverwirbelungen und der wobbler läuft besser! und er fixiert den sbiro fest, also nicht als freilauf!
> das wärs im gröbsten. die fangen damit barsch und rapfen als zielfische!
> grüsse
> toni



Moin,
die Teile heißen Ghosts, das sind langgezogene Glaszylinder, die im Wasser praktisch unsichtbar sein sollen und deutlich langsamer absinken als ein vergleichbares Bleigewicht. Länge so zwischen 3 und 7cm, Durchmesser ca. 0,5 - 1cm.
Ich werd die Teile beim nächsten DK-Urlaub (Ostern) am Put&Take auf jeden Fall mal mit Miniwobbler und Kleinstspinner/-blinker antesten.
Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## discobarsch (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo, es gibt in der neuen fisch und fang ein beitrag zu diesem thema! wenn ich richtig liege von henk simonsz! der schreibt auch das er die kleinen wobbler mit dem sbirolino auswirft, aber er nimmt nicht einen normalen sbirolino sondern einen langgezogenen weiß jetzt nicht wie der heißt. damit hat man weniger wasserverwirbelungen und der wobbler läuft besser! und er fixiert den sbiro fest, also nicht als freilauf!
> das wärs im gröbsten. die fangen damit barsch und rapfen als zielfische!
> grüsse
> toni


 
wo ist der unterschied zwischen freilauf oder fester montage???


----------



## ae71 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

hallo, der meister meinte das sie fest montiert, praktischer seien, also mit  einem wirbel vor und einem wirbel nach dem ghost (danke andreas), und der hauptgrund ist der, falls doch ein schwerer kunstköder dranhängt dann fliegt der ghost nicht 10m hinterher. das sei nicht so dolle meinte er,und er könnte so die montage immer abhängen zum transport.
grüsse
toni


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Wasserpatscher!
> Es gibt sehr viele Gewässer,an denen man " darf " !!


 

Das war ja auch nur 'n Witz! Klar darf man und kann man.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hab das in dänemark an einem put and take probiert.
> wurde viel drauf gebissen nur durch den zwischengeschalteten sbiro blieben die forellen einfach nicht hängen da man keinen dirkten kontakt zum köder hat!


 
Ja, lieber habe ich drei Bisse im Nahbereich (bis 40 Meter, so weit komme ich mit vielen Miniwobblern an der passenden Rute), die ich alle fein registriere und auch promt verwerten kann, als sechs Bisse in weiter Ferne, bei denen ich drei nicht mitbekomme und bei zweien der Anschlag nicht durchkommt, und ich mich dann auch noch dauernd über dieses schwabbelige Angelkondom ärgern muss. Ich bleibe dabei - ein Sbiro (mit Wobbler, Spinner oder Streamer) ist was für den Absoluten Notfall (großer Hunger und Fische weit weg...). Ghosts habe ich noch nicht probiert - vielleicht sind die ja wirklich besser.


----------



## ae71 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

hallo, also ich muß zugeben 40m ist verdammt weit, und das mit miniwobbler, echt mein respekt. ich habe zwar ul-gerät (pezon michel redoutable bass in 2,1m 2-7g wg! 1000er stradic und 4er crystal) aber ich glaube nicht das ich mit einem 3 cm wobbler der evtl 3-4g hat, so weit komme! was für gerät benutzt du, da es sehr interesant wäre auch so weit rauszufeuern! da braucht man wirklich kein sbiro mehr!
würde mich also wirklich freuen wenn du mir weiterhelfen kannst!? 
grüsse
toni


----------



## Rossi1983 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Also ich würde dazu eine geflochtene Schnur wegen dem Kontakt nehmen, den Sbiro freilaufend aufziehen und dann ein langes Vorfach nehmen. Denke wenn man ein 2m Vorfach dran hat und die Montage dann einholt hat man genug Kontakt und der Anschlag kommt auch durch (da geflochtene Schnur). Außerdem dürften bei einem 2m Vorfach die Wasserverwirbelungen nicht so hoch sein, das der Wobbler nicht mehr richtig läuft.
Aber ich werde das auf alle Fälle mal testen !!!

@ Wasserpatscher:
Mich würde dein Gerät auch mal intressiren. Kann ich mir nämlich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, das du einen 3cm Wobbler um die 40m werfen kannst. Wenn doch muss ich bei mir mal bisschen was umstellen .

Gruß,
Rossi1983

P.S.: Noch 5x schlafen dann geht die Jagdt auf Bafo´s wieder los ^^


----------



## ae71 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

hallo, hab ich das vergessen zu schreiben, das man ein 2m vorfach benutzt nach dem ghost?! wenn ja, das kommt natürlich auch dran!!!tschuldigung!!!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Das geht nur mit wenigen Wobblern. Gute Weitflieger sind der Salmo Hornet in 4cm und ein kleiner kugeliger Dorado, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt (Alaska?). Die Rute ist eine Balzer Magna Royal IM10, aber sehr wichtig ist auch die Schnur: Am weitesten geht's mit einer dünnen Fireline Crystal (bis 0,08).

Und noch wichtiger ist, dass der Wind nicht gerade von vorne kommt...


----------



## Lümmy (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Also ich angel mit ner P&M Specialist Lure in 2,40m 5-25 G WG. Dazu ne 1000er Exage mit ner einfachen 0,18 Monofilen. 

Wobbler bis 4 Gramm bekomm ich damit ohne Probleme auf 20-25 Meter. Mit Spinnern in kleinen Größen auch auf die oben besagten 40Meter. Das ist überhaupt kein Problem, denn dafür ist noch nicht mal große Kraftaufwendung nötig.

Bevor ich mir die Kombi zugelegt habe, habe ich mit ner Silverman-Billig-Rute geangelt und das ging bei den UL-Ködern überhaupt net. Daher hab ich die Sbiromethode mal ausprobiert#d Keine guten Erfahrungen. Vorallem das schlechtere Laufverhalten der Wobbler. Bei Spinnern ging es noch....

Durch o.g. Kombi hab ich die Probleme gott sei dank net mehr:vik:


----------



## discobarsch (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

.... dann fliegt der ghost nicht 10m hinterher. das sei nicht so dolle meinte er,und er könnte so die montage immer abhängen zum transport.
grüsse
toni[/quote]

...macht natürlich sinn!
danke für die aufklärung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Naja, zu 40m sag ich mal nicht viel, außer daß die weiteste Distanz in Thomas' Weitwurfkontest mit ausgewachsenen dicken 35g-Ködern bei 55m lag, mehrheitlich eher bei 40m  ...

Gefühlt wird das hinterher immer doppelt. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant war halt auch was viele Angler schätzten wie weit gworfen wurde (bevor sie die Ergebnisse kannten). Da sollten die tatsächlichen um die 50m dann in deren Augen bis zu 150 m sein )))
> 
> So kommen wohl auch manche der geschätzten (bzw. überschätzten) Wurfweitenangaben zu Stande, wenn eher geschätzt als gemessen wird )



Und: 80m sind schon so weit, daß man den Köder eigentlich nicht mehr sieht.

Nachmess-Tip Nr.1: Der Tiefenmesser von Spro, für ca. 9 EUR bei Gerlinger, Gigafish u.a. funzt sehr genau, ca.3m auf 250m Fehler. Damit kann eigentlich jeder seine Wurfweiten LIVE mit unveränderten Gerät nachmessen, keine Sportplatz-Verschleißschnur oder so nötig.
Einfach draufclipsen, Nullstellen, Schnur drumlegen und einkurbeln, dann hat man die Meter. #6
Glaube ich mehr als irgendwelchen Schätzungen. :g


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nachmess-Tip Nr.1: Der Tiefenmesser von Spro, . :g


 
oder die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen, man sollte natürlich wissen wieviel cm man je Umdrehung einholt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Das geht ganz gut, solange du sehr dünne Schnüre drauf hast.
Bei richtig weit und einigermaßen Schnurdicke (ca.0,25mm) bleibt es auf einer teil-geleerten 4000er Spule leider auch wieder Schätzerei oder besser Daumenrechnerei, weil die Rolle erstmal 60cm p.U. und am Ende 75cm p.U. aufrollt, aber immerhin kommt man mit Nachmessen des Restschnurkerndurchmessers nach Auswurf (Lineal,Schieblehre) und ein bischen rechnen so ungefähr hin - durchschnittlich der Mittelwert von beiden, in dem Beispiel (60cm+75cm)/2=67,5cm p.U. . 
Ca. 10% Fehler hat das aber möglicherweise noch, würde ich nie beschwören die errechnete Länge. 
Aber weit besser als so pur geschätzt! #6

Ich will dieses Jahr (ab März) jedenfalls mal über mehrere Ruten und Köder die magischen 100m nachmessen, ob man da wirklich mit Weitwurfgeschirr hinkommt und welche Faktoren sich wie auswirken. Die Köderaerodynamik ist schon recht sicher einer der wichtigsten.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

det???? 25er schnüre für 3gr Wobbler und Forelle|bigeyes
nö ne???
ich dachte eher an ne max. 2000er Rollengröße mit max 20iger Schnur (Mono):q,und selbst wenn Rolle nicht ganz gefüllt usw....ob nun durch abweichung 45m gerechnet oder 40m gerechnet, reicht voll aus um die grobe Entfernung zu "messen", geht ja vielmehr darum sich die Wurfweiten in etwa zu Gemüte zu führen...
manch einer wird sich wundern wie weit 40m im Endeffekt gerade mit UL Ködern sind, von 80m und Sportplatzlänge mit schwererem Gerät ganz zu schweigen#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Ne, bei UL-Ködern 0,18mm Mono oder dünner, Geflechte mit real ab unter 0,15mm, ist doch klar. Das war jetzt mal beispielhaft, für 30-40g Köder ganz weit peitschen. 

Ansonsten stimmt das schon, und der Rollenumdrehungen-Zählwert ist eben weit besser als ein gefühlter Schätzwert.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Naja, zu 40m sag ich mal nicht viel, außer daß die weiteste Distanz in Thomas' Weitwurfkontest mit ausgewachsenen dicken 35g-Ködern bei 55m lag, mehrheitlich eher bei 40m...



Ja, aber das war doch bestimmt, bevor der Euro eingeführt wurde! 

Ganz im Ernst: Kann schon sein, dass 40m etwas viel sind. Obwohl ich mir, wenn ich mal einige Gewässer bei Google Earth vermesse, sicher bin, dass es zumindestens mit Rückenwind geht. Aber auf 30m OHNE Rückenwind (für weitwurftaugliche Wobbler von ca 4cm, siehe oben) lege ich mich fest. Spinner (Gr. 3) ein bisschen weiter, Blinker noch ein bisschen. Fast wichtiger als das Gewicht ist die Form! Der Luftwiderstand entscheidet, deshalb auch die dünne und glatte Schnur als Tipp!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Fast wichtiger als das Gewicht ist die Form! Der Luftwiderstand entscheidet,


Jupp, der Köder muß erstmal schnurgerade losgehen, darf nicht flattern und ausbrechen, nicht trudeln usw.

Mit einigen Schlechtflieger-Miniwobblern komme ich allerdings auch nur mal gerade 10m + Rutenlänge (das macht schon noch was aus bei 3m ), und das ist mir doch um einiges zu wenig, das sind aber sehr schlechte zu leichte Flieger.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Jahr (ab März) jedenfalls mal über mehrere Ruten und Köder die magischen 100m nachmessen, ob man da wirklich mit Weitwurfgeschirr hinkommt und welche Faktoren sich wie auswirken. Die Köderaerodynamik ist schon recht sicher einer der wichtigsten.


 
Logisch kommt man dahin. Mit seitlichem Rückenwind, einer vernünftigen Rute, einem gescheiten Wurfstil und 20g ist das kein Thema. Mit 12g kommt man mit einem gescheiten Wurfköder auf ca. 60m (Vims-Wobbler ca. 3-4cm). Das Problem bei den kleinen Schwimmwobbler ist wohl eher, dass da gewaltig Oberfläche auf ganz wenig Gewicht kommt. Ab Bft 6 schlägt der kleine Forellenspassmacher bald hinter einem ein.|uhoh:


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

WOW,

da hab ich ja einen richtigen Renner gestartet...

Also mal vielen danke für die vielen Antworten.

Ich glaube ich werd mir dann auch mal eine UL Rute zulegen, bin mir zwar noch nicht so sicher was für eine aber ich denk daß es erst mal eine der günstigern Preisklasse wird.

Habt Ihr vielleicht auch Tips was man da auf dem Markt findet wo gut jedoch günstig ist???


----------



## discobarsch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

...hab jetzt auch nochmal ne frage: ohne sbiro werft ihr mit UL-ruten (ich nehm mal an das heisst ultra leicht!?!).
was für ruten nehmt ihr den wenn ihr doch mit sbiro werft? das geht dann ja schon nicht mit einer 2,40m spinnrute wenn man, um die verwirbelung zu vermeiden, ein 2,50m vorfach an den sbiro hängt?


----------



## crazyFish (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Google mal nach Sbiroruten, die fangen so bei 3,60 an und gehen meine ich bis 4,50m.


----------



## discobarsch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

muss denn immer gleich sbiro sein?


----------



## crazyFish (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Häää?



discobarsch schrieb:


> was für ruten nehmt ihr den wenn ihr doch mit sbiro werft?



Da nehme ich dann halt ne Sbirorute für, Alternatven wären eine Matchrute wenn man da mit dem Wg hinkommt, diese könnte man dann auch noch zum Posenangeln nutzen. 

Alternativ gibt es auch immer mal wieder Ruten mit einer Länge von 3,60m die sich Spinnruten nennen. Jedoch kann ich da mangels Ahnung wenig zu sagen.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Also was sehr gut geht sind Feederruten für mit Sbirolino zu fischen...


----------



## discobarsch (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*



Raubfisch Angler schrieb:


> Also was sehr gut geht sind Feederruten für mit Sbirolino zu fischen...



Darauf wollt ich doch hinaus!
hab nämlich eine angeblich auch ganz gute feederrute geschenk bekommen und die hat auch das entsprechende wurfgewicht!


----------



## ae71 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

hallo, also wenn es nur umsbiro + kunstköder geht, dann geht die feederrute schon!
aber wenn du meinst du kannst mit naturköder und sbiro dann wirst du probleme haben! weil die spitze nur nachgibt während du mit naturköder meistens warten mußt bis sie den köder tief genug sich einverleibt hat. das geht mit der feeder nicht so gut da sie ein hartes rückgrat hat, zumindest die meisten feederruten. deshalb mit kunstköder wo du schnell anschlägst kannst du sie gut benutzen.
grüsse
toni


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Hi ,

was haltet Uhr von diesen beiden Ruten???
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270204804667&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150207896184&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


So rein Äuserlich würde mir die TACTIX besser gefallen.


----------



## crazyFish (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mini-Wobbler mit Sbirolino auswerfen???*

Oh danke für den Tipp habe mir die Cherrywood  dort bestellt.

Nee nur Spass . Ich habe die Cherrywood in 3,00 mit einem WG von 20 bis 40g, da diese als meine SeFo und MeFo Rute gedacht ist, habe ich sie bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich testen können.

Aufpassen solltest du mit der Beringung der Cherrywood. Es wurde mir mehrmals von diesen Ringen und Geflochtener abgeraten, deshalb habe ich mit die Ausführung mit SIC-Ringen zugelegt.


----------

